# New epson - printing horizontal lines



## JPK1 (May 2, 2018)

I feel like I've tried everything.


Happy with my Epson WF 7710 overall.


Had to clean the ink heads 4 times before it would even print (which is normal I think?) and it worked well for the first couple days.


Some designs started to print with horizontal lines, however. I did an alignment check and that seemed to fix the issue for a couple days.


Now I go to print and it has lines again. I have done two alignment checks, cleaned heads again, and it isn't helping at all.


Seems to only be an issue with dark colors.


When I do the alignment check, it tells me to select which option doesn't have lines... but they all do! The first time I did it, I didn't have that problem.


Doesn't seem to matter which paper I use.


Paper settings? There isn't an option for cardstock or transfer paper, unless I am missing something. I have been using the standard letter setting.


Now sure what else I can check/change.


The designs still transfer onto the garments just fine, but for the occasional opaque paper transfer it's simply unusable now.


Suggestions?


----------

